# Rhett's Memorial



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

We received our beloved Rhett's Memorial last week and it's now at his final resting place. I've also added this photo as a part of his memorial webpage at Rhett Arzuagas Memorial Page - Our Baby Dog and my Little Buddy

We want to express our appreciation to Buddy's Mom forever for the use of her signature quote of Patricia McConnell to be a permanent part of his memorial. Thank you so very much and also thank you to Patricia McConnell for such a heartfelt moving quotation.

We miss you forever Baby Dog. You're always in our hearts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Truly beautiful, what a loving memorial and tribute to him.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, absolutely beautiful! I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your special boy. Such a lovely tribute to him


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sitting here in a puddle! I don't think that I've ever seen a marker like that before! It's beautiful. I was crying as I was looking through his pictures on his memorial page. Just love the video -particularly the bang. Rhett was such a beautiful boy! You can just see his love for you written in his smiles throughout his life. It's just so hard when they are gone! So very sorry for your loss. Can tell what a wonderful life you gave that handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rhett's Memorial is just beautiful!
REST in peace, sweet boy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The marker is beautiful, and your memorial page is a wonderful tribute to your Rhett. So many of our golden furbabies have left us this year...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

That is just beautiful! I love the video - Rhett looks so happy doing all of his tricks! I am sure he was a wonderful family member and that you will miss him tremendously. RIP dear boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful memorial! I visited your site and Rhett was clearly a wonderful boy who was loved. I'm sorry he passed from that awful disease - our Simon had it too. Thanks for sharing Rhett's life with all of us!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful memorial for a beautiful boy.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

A wonderful tribute to your precious boy. HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. Beautiful tribute to him


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your precious Bridge Boy--you can tell in your website and this memorial he was a special, adored pup.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is just so beautiful it made me cry


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That is the most beautiful marker I've ever seen. All these things you shared with us, his story, photos, video are truly remarkable tribute and showing how close to your heart Rhett is. 
There is a time of happiness and time of sorrow. They are both equally valuable as they are based on love. If you do not feel love you cant feel happiness. If you lose someone you love, for awhile sadness shadows the happiness. We hope, as a cloud sadness will move away and happy memories will take over. 
My signature quote of Patricia McConnell describes what we feel in our hearts. There is something beautiful in those words and the way she put them together, love and pain but pride and hope to last forever.
So many tears I cried reading beautiful stories in this section and almost every single one has its power to bring me to tears over and over again.
Hugs to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

This is so truth and also apply to me and My Bentley... 

*- We have grown very fond of him and he has since trained us well -*

love the webpage, love the beautiful pictures, love the photobook, love the memorial plaque...

Hugs to your family and you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful memorial - the marble and his page. Loved his video and pictures


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is truly beautiful and a fitting tribute to your special boy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Your memorial is so beautiful. He truly was a special boy.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
May I ask where you got this Memorial?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered it through Everlife Memorials out of Corpus Christi Texas. They had some really nice pet memorial items on their website and I fell in love with the headstone style. I wanted an upright Black Granite memorial with Rhett's photo and they had just what I was looking for. They've been really good in corresponding with me on my order to make sure everything was just like I wanted it. Their website is Everlife Memorials - Headstones, Urns, Cremation Jewelry, Gravestones, and Cremation Urns for People and Pets


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much. I have never seen anything quite like this and I recently put a deposit down for a second burial plot for when I may need it. Hopefully, not too soon.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I searched quite a few websites for Pet Memorials before I found exactly what I was looking for in a graveside Pet Memorial headstone. The local Memorial companies here where I live didn't carry much of anything in the way of Pet Memorials and I was really disappointed in the so few of items they did have. I hope you won't need to order one for many years to come.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks to share the website. 

I am looking for shadow box. There are so many projects I need to do for My Bentley. I also need to find a good photo website to store all his pictures forever. I need an easy one because I am old school. He is still forcing me to upgrade myself and to learn everyday. I love my dog - My Bentley.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

What a beautiful memorial. Thank you for sharing. I am sorry for your loss of Rhett. You have given him a great tribute!!


----------

